# Dorchester Hunt Preserve reviews



## Dalep (Oct 8, 2016)

I didn't know if to post this in the introduction forum or here. My names Dale and I live in Myrtle Beach Sc. My favorite type of hunting is hog hunting and I do it as often as possible locally.

My current quest is to hunt every state I can for hogs. I enjoy the challenge and the opportunity to meet new people and see new places.

I have googled and the best I've found was Dorchester Hunt Preserve. My plan is to hunt with the same rifle in all the states for hog to add "something" to the mission. Dorchester tells me we will hunt with dogs and I can use my rifle.

Anyone ever use them? Other good suggestions besides them?

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## Rutaddic (Oct 10, 2016)

I've been looking online as well and would like to hear anyones sudgestions of who is good service to use. I found this one today and it seems ok. http://www.woodsnwaterinc.com/wild-hog


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 11, 2016)

I've hunted hogs with Woods N Water annually since 2009 for hogs. Our group has enjoyed great success over the years and we have already booked our 2017 (Feb) hunt with them. 

That's actually me with the biggest hog I've taken there on the page you linked (2 pics). I've killed three boars over 300 pounds hunting with Blaine.

Another big boar I killed with Blaine.


----------



## Dalep (Oct 11, 2016)

Beautiful hog man^


----------



## catchdogs (Oct 11, 2016)

Black creek plantation offers a variety of hog hunts.


----------



## bluejonesbrothers (Oct 12, 2016)

Check out Addison wild boars in Abbeville Ga. Been going out with them for 9 years now.  Dog or Gun hunts!!


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 12, 2016)

Dalep said:


> Beautiful hog man^



Thanks. Tim Knight in Dublin did a great job on him and the big black boar from '09.


----------



## Dalep (Oct 14, 2016)

I'll check out Addison, thank you very much!

Mounts look great! I'm a European mount mount guy. Unless I can get a real interesting color one. 

Going after javelina in February which will be a shoulder mount


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 17, 2016)

Dalep said:


> I'll check out Addison, thank you very much!
> 
> _Mounts look great! I'm a European mount mount guy. Unless I can get a real interesting color one. _
> 
> Going after javelina in February which will be a shoulder mount



Here ya go. That's Blondie's skull (2015) and my Tennessee buck from 2015.


----------



## supaman002 (Oct 27, 2016)

Good afternoon, just wanted to to introduce myself.  I have read your questions and comments and let you know my services are available.  I am a newer guide service based out of central ga.  I specialize in night hunting using thermal imaging equipment. I'VE been hunting pigs for years and was overwhelmed at the price these big outfitters are charging.  SO i started guiding myself.  Dont get me wrong the places mentioned are jam up places , there offer lodging and meals which i don't as if yet but, in the process, but i can offer a great hunt for an affordable price.  If you have any questions send a pm.


----------



## supaman002 (Oct 27, 2016)

To Dalep, i would be interested in talking to you about using your weapon of choice, i belive i could get you in range with lights to harvest.


----------

